# Problem mit neuen Asrock K7VT4A Mainboard



## kai-star (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

hab mirn neues Mainboard mit nen AMD Sempron 3000+ geholt.
läuft eigentlich auch alles bis auf das der PC einfach mal neu startet oder wenn er eigentlich aus is aber noch strom am netzt is sich einfach einschaltet und hoch fährt.

Ich weiss klingt ziemlich bescheuert ist aber leider so.

Nun wollt ich mal wissen, ob einer von euch weiss an was das liegen könnte.

MfG

kai-star


----------



## changnam (16. April 2005)

Ich hatte mal einen Bekannten, dem ist der PC immer nachts von alleine hochgefahren. In seinem Bios war ein "wake up" Modus den man deaktivieren musste.

 Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein

 Gruß
 changnam


----------

